# Movng to HK as pilot & teacher



## Aliviante

My husband and I are moving to HK at the end of this year. He is an airline pilot and I'm a teacher, which area would be best for us to stay that would be easily enough to commute to HK International Airport as well as a good school where I can teach? Since we are from South Africa we are spoilt with greenery and nature, I would prefer living slightly out of the hubbub of city life if possible. We are a newly wed couple, are young and dont have any children.

Can anyone give us any suggestions please? What do you think about living on Lantau Island itself? Is it industrial/crowded/polluted? And how would commuting go if we were to stay in Clearwater Bay or the Peak/Repulse Bay?


----------



## garycyk

discovery bay is your best choice, search "discovery bay lantau island" on google


----------



## JWilliamson

Also try Tung Chung


----------



## brettaevans

I would definately consider Clearwater Bay/Sai Kung. Because you husband is not travelling to the airport every day you don't need to live around the corner and you get access to the country park and water activities.

Discovery Bay is good but catching the ferry every day can get a bit tiresome if you do take a teaching job in town.


----------



## lynhk

*hi*



Aliviante said:


> My husband and I are moving to HK at the end of this year. He is an airline pilot and I'm a teacher, which area would be best for us to stay that would be easily enough to commute to HK International Airport as well as a good school where I can teach? Since we are from South Africa we are spoilt with greenery and nature, I would prefer living slightly out of the hubbub of city life if possible. We are a newly wed couple, are young and dont have any children.
> 
> Can anyone give us any suggestions please? What do you think about living on Lantau Island itself? Is it industrial/crowded/polluted? And how would commuting go if we were to stay in Clearwater Bay or the Peak/Repulse Bay?


i think discovery-bay is best for you, some international school and close airport, most pilot lives here,
when you planing to move? mind ask?


----------



## dunmovin

I cannot, in all honesty, say disco bay is right. 12 people I have known lived there and all wanted out of the rental contracts early.


other side ... clearwaterbay /sai kung.... may be a 50 minute drive to chep lap kok...but you need space.... disco bay or tung chung will not give that


----------



## brettaevans

As per my previous post, I couldn't agree more with dunmovin


----------



## fergie

I have lived in DB for 5 years, it certainly is a lot quieter than HK Island itself as it hasn't got the heavy traffic,due to no private cars being allowed, so less roadside pollution. Golf Buggies, frequent buses, and hire cars anywhere in Db for 15 hkd is the mode of transport Lots of our friends are pilots as it is just one bus ride from DB to the airport, take half an hour.
There are a lot of kindergarden schools in Db, and Discovery college, Wei Lun School, and the Db international school, even is these didn't have any current vacancies, there are lots of school HK side, or Kowloon within and easy reach either by bus or ferry from DB. 
There is plenty going on in Db, with 22 restaurants by the beach at south Plaza, and at least 3 in the North Plaza which is new so still filling up-- it is near the Hotel which is due to open later this year.
There is tennis courts, swimming pools, a golf club, football teams, and a core interested in music with many visiting bands to get involved with or just listen to.
Accommodation wise most living in Db is lower rise, compared to Hk island, there are houses and some ground floor places with gardens, then there is The Db marina, the live on boards there are like a tardis, much bigger than you would think. I'll send you some link via PM for the type of property you could live in just to get an idea. We've loved every minute of living in Db, and only moved out of a garden house in Siena one to the Marina when we moved our furniture and doggy to Spain where I spend most of the time with our dog while renovations have been done on our home here, and while my husband finishes full time work in Hk.


----------



## fergie

Sorry can't seem to be able to send PM,
if you google lifestyle homes, and squarefoot both HK, plus you may find other housing agents, this will give you a rough idea of what to expect in different areas.


----------



## Mtrliving

*Mtr rental*



Aliviante said:


> My husband and I are moving to HK at the end of this year. He is an airline pilot and I'm a teacher, which area would be best for us to stay that would be easily enough to commute to HK International Airport as well as a good school where I can teach? Since we are from South Africa we are spoilt with greenery and nature, I would prefer living slightly out of the hubbub of city life if possible. We are a newly wed couple, are young and dont have any children.
> 
> Can anyone give us any suggestions please? What do you think about living on Lantau Island itself? Is it industrial/crowded/polluted? And how would commuting go if we were to stay in Clearwater Bay or the Peak/Repulse Bay?



Another popular place for pilot is Tsing Yi. It is 13 minutes to the airport and well connected to therest of the city. As a teacher you may not find a school just around the block from where you live, so it's best to stay near the MTR so that you have more choices of where you can work. Google MTR rental and find the link to the apartment rental in Tsing Yi. It should be on the first result page, or use the link below. You need to remove the extra spaces between the letter. 

h t t p s : / / s i t e s . g o o g l e . c o m / s i t e / m t r r e n t a l /


----------



## toojoon

As a teacher do you think you will work in Primary/Secondary school? Private? University? Language schools? There are many options but each will greatly influence where you may end up working. How much travel time are you and your husband each prepared to tolerate so you can live in the greenery and nature you want? Hong Kong is primarily an URBAN CITY. True HK does have islands, and country parks and green places, but sometimes living there has drawbacks....e.g. living with other expats trying to get away from the city, cost etc.
One of my associates moved to the sheltered "Green place" for better air quality, but says that in the last 5 years things have deteriorated and the air is no longer as good as it was.


----------



## toojoon

Mtrliving said:


> Another popular place for pilot is Tsing Yi. It is 13 minutes to the airport and well connected to therest of the city. As a teacher you may not find a school just around the block from where you live, so it's best to stay near the MTR so that you have more choices of where you can work. Google MTR rental and find the link to the apartment rental in Tsing Yi. It should be on the first result page, or use the link below. You need to remove the extra spaces between the letter.
> 
> h t t p s : / / s i t e s . g o o g l e . c o m / s i t e / m t r r e n t a l /


It's sensible advice about being near the MTR, BUT beware that at peak times the MTR is very crowded. In some central stations there are bottle necks and delays every day due to overcrowding! Generally the MTR service is reliable and efficient.
For travel to some locations a mini-bus cuts travel times by half or more (unless it's raining). Be sure to have accident/health/travel insurance as some of the drivers aren't the best and accidents DO happen all too frequently. Many ex-pats just opt to use a taxi as they are comparatively cheap to use......but the cost of hiring a taxi keeps on increasing due to fuel charges, and wage rises.


----------



## hkexpat

Hi, if it helps any we are Saffa's too, although we have lived in the UK for 13 years. We have been in HK nearly a year. 
There's a growing SA community in HK - who meet regularly.
We also like open spaces, trees & grass! 
So we have chosen to live in Sui Sai Wan. Which is on the eastern side of HK island. It's 30 minutes to central. We have 3 children. So it's ideally located for schools.
There's also an airport bus from here, there are quite a few airline staff that live here I've noticed.
We live next door to Big Wave Bay, which we walk to...it's a great beach & also has waves if you like surfing.


----------



## elixir.sg

hkexpat said:


> Hi, if it helps any we are Saffa's too, although we have lived in the UK for 13 years. We have been in HK nearly a year.
> There's a growing SA community in HK - who meet regularly.
> We also like open spaces, trees & grass!
> So we have chosen to live in Sui Sai Wan. Which is on the eastern side of HK island. It's 30 minutes to central. We have 3 children. So it's ideally located for schools.
> There's also an airport bus from here, there are quite a few airline staff that live here I've noticed.
> We live next door to Big Wave Bay, which we walk to...it's a great beach & also has waves if you like surfing.


Hello hkexpat,

I see that you too have 3 kids. I have 6 yr old and we are moving to HK in 2 months approx. I am looking for area where there are more families with kids and parks etc, so NT & Sui Sui Wan is what I m targetting at right now. I was wondering if you can give me some pointers for primary school near Sui Sui Wan area? Appreciate your help. 
TIA


----------



## Pilot wife

*Update!*

I would love to know how you settled into Hong Kong and where you need up staying. Moving from RSA this year and feeling a bit daunted by the 'city life'!


----------



## Cougar02

Aliviante said:


> My husband and I are moving to HK at the end of this year. He is an airline pilot and I'm a teacher, which area would be best for us to stay that would be easily enough to commute to HK International Airport as well as a good school where I can teach? Since we are from South Africa we are spoilt with greenery and nature, I would prefer living slightly out of the hubbub of city life if possible. We are a newly wed couple, are young and dont have any children.
> 
> Can anyone give us any suggestions please? What do you think about living on Lantau Island itself? Is it industrial/crowded/polluted? And how would commuting go if we were to stay in Clearwater Bay or the Peak/Repulse Bay?


Im a South African Pilot moving to HK and my wife who is also a teacher and was just wondering where you landed up staying in HK and if you have any advice for someone about to take the road you already travelled?


----------



## Cougar02

Hi, I'm a pilot and my wife and I are looking to move to HK with our three kids. I'm a Durban saffa and also terrified at the prospect of life on the big city. Whereabouts you guys thinking of at this stage? My wife is a teacher- so somewhere close to schools, relatively cheap and within 30 mins of the airport would be ideal for us but I don't know where to start- any hints!?


----------



## Freemonti

Many of our friends live in Clearwaterbay - Sai Kung and being pilot with CX. Currently there are options to get your kids enrolled into the international schools, since 2 international schools opened recently in the area. This is an important factor to consider. 

To find your home, you will need to talk to agents once you hit Hong Kong. For good quality and affordable furniture you can try SofaSale.


----------

